# open house



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

Saturday July 13 open house in upstate New York [Schenectady area]..garden rr featured in Aug. 2006 model railroader..track & battery power...mike


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick note to thank Mike for hosting the Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club meeting and open house. Plenty of fun and trains, with about fifty people in attendance. 


Pat McCarty


----------

